# Best Game Ever!



## Crumble (Aug 30, 2014)

[video=youtube;ggNGmlPRq1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggNGmlPRq1U[/video]


----------



## Gronix (Aug 30, 2014)

I don't know what to think, but it's scary that's for sure


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 30, 2014)

This game is surprisingly well made for being one big commercial. I expected it to be total shit like the M.C. Kids game for Nes.


----------



## Crumble (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah I had the game as a kid, and it was hard as fuck.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 31, 2014)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I expected it to be total shit like the M.C. Kids game for Nes.


It wasn't shit though. It's was Mario 3 clone.


----------

